# I am so exhausted i dont even know how to bring myself to end it



## Bensdad123 (Oct 6, 2012)

After 10 years of hardships, 2 children and 2 affairs later, i just want out..ive had it..im lost, confused, i feel like an empty man, and everyday is spent wondering why i did this, how can i end this, how can i be happy, how can i get thru this if i ever do end this?!!!!!


----------



## pineapple (Apr 9, 2016)

Who had the affairs?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

The hardest part is the first step to a different better life.


----------



## delta88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Bensdad123 said:


> After 10 years of hardships, 2 children and 2 affairs later, i just want out..ive had it..im lost, confused, i feel like an empty man, and everyday is spen>t wondering why i did this, how can i end this, how can i be happy, how can i get thru this if i ever do end this?!!!!!


Ben, please read my thread in this same section named 'script from wife' to see what will happen if you drag this out. Two affairs means no real love or respect. Adults take vows and then one reneges and finds reasons to justify acting selfish and entitled. A healthy adult ends a relationship before starting another. 

Everything else is just rationalization hamster noise. Don't care to hear my wife ignored me or my husband was never what I really wanted. All this always comes after the vows. If you cheated, you were never ready to be married to begin and set your wide free so she can be with someone who just wants to be with her. 

What ever happened to forsake all others? 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

